# Do you like who you are?



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Not the person your anxiety makes you around other people, but your genuine self? The person you are when you're alone or with people you are close to and comfortable being around.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I know I am a very kind person, and others seem to think I am funny. But it is hard for me to be satisfied with who I am, because there's just so much I want to be.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No. I'm quite pathetic in everything I do, think, or say.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I find it hard to define _what_ I am. I never get comfortable with people, so I can only go by what I think. And I think I'm boring, a little like wall paste, and not good at anything. In that way I think the anxiety has changed who I used to be. Wish my mind worked differently.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I've been beating myself up for 10 years now, so no is the answer ..I guess..worst thing bout beating yourself up , their is gonna be no winners....lmao


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

No not really, I'm just an ******* deep inside who only thinks of himself.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

minimized said:


> I find it hard to define _what_ I am. I never get comfortable with people, so I can only go by what I think.


I can definitely relate to this feeling. I have created this ideal person in my mind that I would be around others if I could ever be comfortable around other people, but I'm not really sure what I would be like without my anxiety. I've yet to meet another person and be even relatively comfortable around them. I'm really only comfortable around my mother and siblings. I'd like to think I'd be the person I want to be, but really have no idea. For the most part I do like myself, though I do have some traits and habits that I'm not particularly proud of and would like to eliminate, but I guess everyone does.


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale (Sep 12, 2013)

I mostly like myself...I just wish that the person I know myself to be would allow other people to see and enjoy her too.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

AllHailSunnyvale said:


> I mostly like myself...I just wish that the person I know myself to be would allow other people to see and enjoy her too.


Same. It's strange that we can like who we are but still not have the confidence to be ourselves around other people. Maybe it's a good sign though, and that eventually we will be comfortable enough to do so. I sure hope so!


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale (Sep 12, 2013)

Cam1 said:


> Same. It's strange that we can like who we are but still not have the confidence to be ourselves around other people. Maybe it's a good sign though, and that eventually we will be comfortable enough to do so. I sure hope so!


 Me too!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

my life is the exact opposite of everything i ever wanted it to be


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Yes I do, I think I have good values. I'm polite, understanding, patient, open minded, trustworthy. etc etc. Or at least they are some of the values I try to adhere too.


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

Hardly at all, but hey, I'm stuck with myself.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't really like myself, no. Even when Im not anxious. I honestly don't understand how its so easy for other people to compliment themselves and say what theyre good at. I cant do that. The best I can muster, when trying to compliment myself, is that Im alright at drawing. Alright.. but so, so many people are better. Compared to others I feel like nothing.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> is that Im alright at drawing. Alright.. but so, so many people are better.


But I bet your better than most people except at stick figures I am the best at them

I hate who I am for so many reasons


----------



## Time Traveler (Sep 11, 2013)

I really don't know


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Me and myself, we have a love-hate relationship. It's complicated.

Also, wow. The answers are nearly even, with one more "yes" tipping the scale slightly (weird that SAS is leaning toward the positive spectrum for once). Yes, no, and not sure, are at 15, 14, and 14 respectively.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Even without the anxiety I'm still a bad conversationalist.  I repeat myself too much, talk about myself too much, and am very bad at getting the other person to open up. Rant and go into too much detail about my current obsession/problem. If I do get curious about the other person or something they know, I sometimes sort of cross-examine them. Lack of empathy and emotion for others. I am a crybaby but only for myself. Just overall poor social skills. 

I think I get it from my dad. I'm not quite as angry and offensive as he is though. Hopefully I won't become a hate monger/believer in conspiracy theories/"everyone is out to get me" like he has become in his old age.


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

Not at all.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i think i'd like me.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

It's a love/hate relationship I have with myself, I suppose. I'm a kind person to others, but maybe not as much to myself (not that I immediately deserve it). I think I can do better.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Anxiety-free, I'm ok I guess. Full of anxiety and worrisome (which is most of the time) I hate myself. for ex. even taking a selfie, I just immediately become criticizing of the pic even though the next day, it'll look fine or normal for the most part. It's hard to draw the line between hate and disgust.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I feel like a good teacher*

who's experienced a life I didn't expect

My fury & rage :
I've managed to curb my anger towards the devils who try infinitely to destroy me

They are successfully employed to block my path to provide what their clients require


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't know. I know I'm a good person but sometimes I hate that about myself. Being a good person hasn't done anything for me.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

No, I don't like who I am. My younger self would be sadden to see who he will end up growing into.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Nope. I'm creepy, I don't get my jokes and my dependence on my cat is a major turn off.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yes I do. I have qualities tho that aren't valued much by society, like noncompetitive, highly sensitive, observant and passive and introverted, but I value them.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't think about it. Why worry about such things? I was born with certain qualities that I may never be able to improve, we all have a genetic glass ceiling--only so much intelligence, wit, talent, ability to learn new skills. Some are more blessed than others, what can you do? I've stopped focusing on myself so much, even on the positives. I am what I am, I'll just say what things come into my mind, do what I feel like doing, and try what I want to try. I've been forced into consciousness through birth, and my genetics have already determined the extent of where I can get in life---life itself is an unfair game, you choose nothing when you come into it. So I've learned to stop caring about myself. I feel like if you love yourself, you can still easily be brought down, because you have an investment in yourself (does that make sense?). If I'm confident in my looks, what happens when I lose them? If I'm confident in my humor, what happens when I stumble on a joke? If I don't owe any of those things to my person, if I don't develop a true sense of identity, then there's nothing I can lose through time, because I own nothing of myself. I'm just a collection of cells, cells that I could easily lose control of any moment (through sickness, an accident, or what have you). I gave no permission for consciousness, so I don't expect control over it. I don't care about myself, so I can't be brought down, and I never get so high as to where I risk falling. Blissful apathy.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes, yes, I think I do.

MUAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

I hate myself, but it is what it is


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Even without the anxiety I'm still a bad conversationalist. I repeat myself too much, talk about myself too much, and am very bad at getting the other person to open up. Rant and go into too much detail about my current obsession/problem. If I do get curious about the other person or something they know, I sometimes sort of cross-examine them. Lack of empathy and emotion for others. I am a crybaby but only for myself. Just overall poor social skills.
> 
> I think I get it from my dad. I'm not quite as angry and offensive as he is though. Hopefully I won't become a hate monger/believer in conspiracy theories/"everyone is out to get me" like he has become in his old age.


One of your qualities IMO is you are refreshingly honest.

As for me probably not, but I don't think it is as black and white as saying I like myself or I hate myself.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I like myself a lot; in theory.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Barette said:


> I don't think about it. Why worry about such things? I was born with certain qualities that I may never be able to improve, we all have a genetic glass ceiling--only so much intelligence, wit, talent, ability to learn new skills. Some are more blessed than others, what can you do? I've stopped focusing on myself so much, even on the positives. I am what I am, I'll just say what things come into my mind, do what I feel like doing, and try what I want to try. I've been forced into consciousness through birth, and my genetics have already determined the extent of where I can get in life---life itself is an unfair game, you choose nothing when you come into it. So I've learned to stop caring about myself. I feel like if you love yourself, you can still easily be brought down, because you have an investment in yourself (does that make sense?). If I'm confident in my looks, what happens when I lose them? If I'm confident in my humor, what happens when I stumble on a joke? If I don't owe any of those things to my person, if I don't develop a true sense of identity, then there's nothing I can lose through time, because I own nothing of myself. I'm just a collection of cells, cells that I could easily lose control of any moment (through sickness, an accident, or what have you). I gave no permission for consciousness, so I don't expect control over it. I don't care about myself, so I can't be brought down, and I never get so high as to where I risk falling. Blissful apathy.


----------



## Lonely girly (Nov 17, 2011)

No


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

i'm not sure because i don't really knw who I'am to answer the question, i feel as though telling the difference between whats apart of my issues and what's my personality and who I'am underneath it all has become difficult and it makes it hard to decide if i like myself or not. 
i don't know if i worded this well


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

At the moment no I don't. I'm the kind of person I'd feel sorry for rather than admire.


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't mind me, so I hope others woudn't mind me either


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no. just no.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Of course I don't. Why the hell would I?

I don't have a "genuine self". My anxiety is what I am.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Nuup.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh lord, my mum asked the same question several days ago : "Do you even like yourself?" 

No.NO.I don't like myself. Makes perfect sense - others don't like me either. I don't even know what this "genuine self" is - I think I'm always more or less the same - always nervous, regardless of people around. Aaaaaaand I'm pathetic .That's about it.Yup, I really do despise myself.


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

No. I'm not good at anything and I never developed any passion for anything thing


----------



## JitteryJack (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm an awesome guy, but very few people know it. SA covers me like a blanket.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Eia Au said:


> No. I'm not good at anything and I never developed any passion for anything thing


That's how I feel most days...most nights. :blank


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't like what i am at all. I am everything i hate. 
It's been like this for 10 years now. 
Everything i did not wanted to happen to me HAS happened to me, so i hate my life. 
I am not living anymore, just surviving.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Not at all. I am way too hyper. I cannot even stay still for at least one minute. When I had my wisdom tooth removed... They only removed one but I was still walking up and down the house like crazy. I don't know ow to relax. I'm too aggressive which just gives me a migraine and makes me physically exhausted.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

It varies a lot. Sometimes I'm a borderline narcissist, sometimes I hate myself.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I dunno. I have my good and bad points I guess. Hard to tell.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

No I hate myself


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

Definitely i like myself.I am always special to me.I don't care what others think about me.I was always known as a different person.Most people i knew in my life are nothing but over socializing and backstabbers.I don't have any friend,alright but just because i am not much of a socializing person is not going to prove that i am bad as those stupids think whom i know.I am not a backstabber like those people.
Not all people who are silent can be bad and not all people who always smile and talk are good..


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

No , I could do better


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

I guess it's no better or worse than anyone else's.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I don't really know who I am. I'm quiet and I don't like that. I may be melancholic and I'll be content with that. I just don't want to pretend to be a bag full of sunshine.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

I am no one, i wake up a different person from the day before, always changing, i only hold on to things that i have not learned to let go of.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

I do wish I was another person that had it all...but I don't really know...:/


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, I do like who I am. Although that took years of therapy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It's probably one of the few things I do like.


----------

